# Bed Extension for a Delta LA200 Midi



## toddpolo14 (Nov 3, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get a Bed Extension for a Delta LA200 Midi?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't think you are going to find a bed extension for that lathe except maybe watch craigs list or ebay. My buddy has the LA 200 and finally found one on ebay for $49 plus shipping earlier this year. He hunted for almost 6 months to find one. Even the Delta site says no longer available.


----------

